# Internetseiten mit Java öffnen



## nothing (24. Jun 2007)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach der Möglichkeit, Links auf der gleichen Seite praktisch wie in InlineFrame mit Java zu öffnen. Klickt der User also in dem Java-Fenster auf einen Link, so soll sich in diesem Java-Fenster die Seite öffnen, OHNE (!!!) das sich das Menü versteckt. Ist das oder sowas in der Art möglich?

Wäre für ein ja dankbar!

Gruß und Dank.


----------



## Wildcard (24. Jun 2007)

hört sich für mich sehr nach Javascript an -> verschoben


----------



## nothing (25. Jun 2007)

Danke!


----------



## nothing (25. Jun 2007)

Kann mir denn niemand helfen? :-(


----------



## Guest (6. Jul 2007)

nothing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Guten Abend zusammen!
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach der Möglichkeit, Links auf der gleichen Seite praktisch wie in InlineFrame mit Java zu öffnen. Klickt der User also in dem Java-Fenster auf einen Link, so soll sich in diesem Java-Fenster die Seite öffnen, OHNE (!!!) das sich das Menü versteckt. Ist das oder sowas in der Art möglich?
> 
> ...



du meinst mit menü verstecken, dass sich keine eigene seite aufmachen soll?!

lg


----------

